# Powerpoint 2010: Previewing the next slide while giving a presentation



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was attending a presentation recently and noticed that the presenter's laptop did not display the same thing as the projector (i.e. the current slide), but instead showed a box containing the current slide (i.e. what the audience saw), another box with the next slide, and the timing of the current slide and of total presentation.

I think being able to preview your next slide before making it visible to the audience can be very helpful when giving a presentation, and I would like to ask if anyone knows if (and how) this can be done in PowerPoint 2010. The presenter I saw had a Mac so he was probably using Keynote to deliver his presentation, however hopefully this can be accomplished in PowerPoint as well.

Many thanks in advance for any help! 
(I also posted this question on these two other forums: 1, 2)


----------



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Found the answer - use Presenter View under the Slide Show tab


----------

